# Corn Stalk Hay? Is it okay?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

We are in Texas in the middle of a terrible drought. Our goats are running out of edible browse and I have been feeding them Alfalfa Hay & Sudan Hay. That has become there main staple lately along with a scoop of Goat Chow at milking time.

I saw someone selling "corn stubble hay ( includes shucks,cobs, and stalks)" for dirt cheap. 

Is this something my goats can eat on ALONG with Sudan & Alfalfa hay? Or is my money better spent else were? Just I can buy 3-4 bales of the Corn Stalk hay for the price I can buy ONE bale of Sudan or Alfalfa. I have been looking for something different and thought this might be the answer!

Thanks for any input.

BTW: My goats are 2 Adult Nigerian does in milk & 2 kids


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't give it as the only form of hay but as long as it's free of mold and cured properly it could help to stretch that precious alfalfa. They may snub it too so I would get just one bale to see how they take to it before I would get 3 or 4 and have it sit because they won't eat it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Like Liz said just check it real good for mold.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay! Thank You! I have no problem getting just one bale as they are only a few miles away from me. I have to drive clear across town to get alfalfa at even a barely reasonable price lately! I just wanted to make sure it wouldn't necessarily make them sick!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the others as well. It will be a good filler if it's clean, but continue feeding your other hay and grain...you won't want to feed it alone. :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I believe Pat Coleby mentioned that her goats did very well on chopped corn stalks. I know that my goats love them at harvest time! Do check for mold, etc.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Agree with the others, it would have to be suplemented with the alfalfa. Corn stalks/cobs etc are good filler to stretch the dollar but doesn't have all the good nutrients that alfalfa has. 
Over here in the land of Olathe sweet corn ther is plenty to go around and the cheepest feed... but it doesn't have everything they need. It would be nice at $50 per ton though.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

The problem with corn stalks,especially in a drought area is they have most likely died standing in the field.Most people around here round bale them after harvesting the corn.When they are like this your goats might eat them but they are not very nutritious for them,beats a dustball but dont expect the goats to live on them.

If they were cut because they were not going to make ears and were green your goats will go nuts for them.Mine will eat the entire stalk if they are fresh.


----------

